# Pm 727 - Removing Table And Saddle For Cleaning/lubrication



## cncastle (Sep 24, 2016)

I have a newish PM 727 mill.  I've seen it suggested here to remove the table and saddle for a thorough cleaning and lubrication.  Can someone give me the cliff notes on how to get started with that?  I am guessing to start by removing the X and Y leadscrew support flanges?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## LucknowKen (Sep 24, 2016)

cncastle said:


> I have a newish PM 727 mill
> Chris


Congrats on your new mill. I am looking at buying a PM mill and found this post in a search.
Unfortunately i do not have an answer for you. 
If you do decide to remove the table perhaps you could up some photos.
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 24, 2016)

Interested in seeing the responses as well. My 727 table has always been tighter than I think it should be. I saw the same recommendation that the table be removed & cleaned, but haven't attempted it yet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 26, 2016)

It is a pretty basic process.  Remove the left side handwheel.  Then remove the gib.   Then just crakn the table to the right until the lead screw is free.  Then slide the table a bit more to the right and then lift it off.  Be careful, it is heavy.


----------



## thequietman (Oct 10, 2016)

Don't know if you are still interested in the answer. I just had to remove the table off my mill to get it through the door into the shop. The process is not complicated, but not as simple as just removing the wheel.
You need to remove the left side hadwheel. Then you need to remove the dial and the flange that locks the wheel to the screw. There is a set screw (at the bottom) that holds it on. Watch out for the key when removing that part. Then you need to remove support flange. Easy with just four allen head screws. To remove the gib, you first need to remove two adjustment screws that hold it in place. then push the gib out left to right. Now you can start cranking the table out. The sucker is heavy, probably close to 100lbs all by itself. Also, there are two pins that fell out from somewhere when I removed the table. No idea where they are from, have to do some research to figure out where to put them back. But watch out for that when you are taking yours apart. And let me know if you fire it out.

Now, I am still not sure how to clean and lube the table. The screw seems to have a layer of grease on it. Not sure if it needs to come off or just leave it be.


----------



## lpeedin (Oct 10, 2016)

Those pins are alignment pins for the handwheel bracket assembly.  They are just slip fit.  Just put them back in when reinstalling the bracket.


----------



## kf4zht (Oct 10, 2016)

I just put mine back together. The table is fairly easy, just remove the handwheel and backing plate from the left side, then crank it all the way to the right. It's a heavy beast.

To remove the Y axis is slight different. You can unscrew the handwheel and backing plate and remove. Then look for a cap screw near the back center of the unit. This holds the lead nut and must be removed before you can slide it off. 

Assembly is similar, the table is a PITA to get on there. I would try and have 2 people to do it, I did mine solo and had a couple close calls. 

Mine wasn't too dirty but definitely stuck on cosmoline. It is smoother now, just need to get it adjusted back in.


----------



## thequietman (Oct 11, 2016)

3dshooter80 said:


> Those pins are alignment pins for the handwheel bracket assembly.  They are just slip fit.  Just put them back in when reinstalling the bracket.


Thanks, 3dshooter. As soon as you said it, I realized exactly where they came from and how they ended up where they did.


----------

